# mimi breeders in michigan



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Google "poodle clubs in Michigan". Then pick the one nearest to you. Almost every poodle club has someone who helps people find reputable breeders. This is far and away the best way to find a puppy.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

If you're willing to travel to Minnesota, there are a few folks who I could recommend. Not sure it they have any puppies, though. Topper's breeder doesn't.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

paco said:


> looking for mini breeders in michigan...thanks


There is a Mid-Michigan poodle club, I think. You could also contact Michigan Standard Poodle Rescue, although they are a rescue the woman who runs it is pretty aware of who isn’t reputable at this point.


----------



## Shimmmer (Jan 12, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Google "poodle clubs in Michigan". Then pick the one nearest to you. Almost every poodle club has someone who helps people find reputable breeders. This is far and away the best way to find a puppy.


Hawk hill Poodles Mt Pleasant Mi
Logos Miniature Poodles Sterling Heights Mi, they have a website

a few in Ohio… I do puppy referral for Mid Michigan Poodle Club


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Here's some of the Minnesota breeders
If Minnesota is in your travel range there are some very nice miniature breeders there.

*• Minnesota
Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN*
Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
safrannepoodles.com
M PFM
*Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN*
Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN
absolutesilverminiaturepoodles.com
M
www.allurepoodles.net/
M
*Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota*
Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota
adelheidpoodles.com
S/M

Also, Amity Valley Amity Valley Kennels - Home (amitykennels.com) 

Canada has some excellent mini breeders too but I don't know if importing is possible at this time.

Here's some links, jic. 
The 2022 PCC Breeder List
Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 1 19.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)

and the recognized Poodle Clubs. They may have members who serve as a breeder referral.

*Recognized Clubs
Search Results*

*Miniature Poodle Club Of Ontario
Province: *Ontario
*Approved Events: *Junior Handling, Conformation, Unofficial Events*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club
Province: *Ontario
*Website*: http://www.ottawavalleypoodleclub.ca
*Approved Events: *Obedience, Conformation, Rally Obedience, Agility Trials*Poodle Club Of Alberta
Province: *Alberta
*Approved Events: *Junior Handling, Obedience, Conformation, Unofficial Events, Rally Obedience*Poodle Club Of Canada
Province: *Ontario
*Website*: http://www.poodleclubcanada.club
*Approved Events: *Scent Detection, Junior Handling, Obedience, Conformation, Working Certificate Tests, Rally Obedience, Retriever Field Trials, Unofficial Events, Agility Trials*Poodle Club Of Ontario
Province: *Ontario
*Approved Events: *Obedience, Conformation, Rally Obedience*Poodle Specialty Club Of British Columbia
Province: *British Columbia
*Website*: https://www.poodlespecialtyclubofbc.com
*Approved Events: *Obedience, Conformation, Unofficial Events


----------

